# Общедоступные форумы > Обучение собак или всё о дрессировке собак >  Мои извинения!

## Tatjana

Прошу прощения за недостатки защиты форума! Принимаем все меры по защите от спама в срочном порядке. :Ah:

----------


## Sergey

Спасибо! А то как-то ... не в тему.  :Ap:  Да и заразиться там легко, они, гады, куда хочешь пролезают, вот что противно.

----------


## Tatjana

Уважаемые участники! В целях защиты форума от спамов, сейчас производим удаление сомнительных пользователей, и если случайно произойдет удаление вашего ника, просьба зарегистрироваться еще раз. 
Мои извинения.  :Ah:  :Ah:  :Ah:

----------


## Nubira

Были удалены лишь ники, активность которых составила менее одного сообщения. Я фильтровала поименно, но все же если вдруг случайно удалилась Ваша учетная запись - большая просьба зарегистрироваться повторно  :Ax:

----------


## Nubira

Уважаемые пользователи! Просьба при регистрации указывать полные данные в профиле - ФИО, адрес электронной почты, мейл, город. Незаполненные профиля будут удаляться.
Приятного общения!  :Aa:

----------

